# Keecai's WIP - Urban Rangers (IG)



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Hello,
Here is a look at my latest project...
I decided to put the robots on the shelf for the time being, (i am not happy with the CSM codex for them so will have to wait and see what the new Necrons offer...) (you can see them here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62414)
So to fill in the wait i have decided to finally get around to some IG.
The plan at this stage is for Veterans and Chimeras,
I have always liked the idea of better armoured IG infantry but the metal models are a pain to work with so i have tried to replicate the feel of them with plastics. 
This is the first 10man Vet squad with Carapace. 
I have gone for a slightly more hi-tech look for them as i may still change my mind and use them as Henchmen for GK..... (hence only making up the vets and chimeras first...)

Anyway...
There is a mix of parts to make these, scout legs, cadian torso, combination of cadian, CSM and SM arms, some scout arms, Various backpacts, most modified or adjusted, heads from across the IG and Scouts range. The helmets are visored IG Cadian helmets with respirators added, some are from the vehicles sprues with the targetter eye (again a respirator from the IG command sprue added to them)
For the weapons i have taken the piping off the meltaguns (never felt there was a need for this)
the lasguns are mostly adjusted sniper rifles from the SM scouts or the folding stock versions from the vehicle sprues.

For the colour scheme i went for adeptus battlegrey base with camo on the fabric and helmet and highlights to the armour sections.

Unfortunately my camera is not so good at close ups...

Let me know what you think??


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

oooh looks cool look forward to seeing more of these guys, will keep an eye on this spot


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The barrels of the flamer/melta (not sure what they are), did you base them in metal then do washes? Or was it something else to make it look like that?


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

they are meltas, 
yea it was combination of washes and colours...
Black base, boltgun metal dry brush, then shining gold, then 50/50 gold and burnished gold (i think??), then burnished gold only then badab black wash at the tip. if i recall correctly, some of the colour names may be a bit off...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It looks great, I still am failing at the whole dry brush thing


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ohhhh, Urban Imperial guardsmen, sweet! I'm def a huge man of the rebreather on the guardsmen. Looks great and interested to see what your next squad will be.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Ohhhh, Urban Imperial guardsmen, sweet! I'm def a huge man of the rebreather on the guardsmen.


Agreed, it was excellent when the new cadian command came out, i alway liked the kasrkin models except that they were metal, making conversions a pain.

The next squad is the second vets squad... will try get some pics on tomo, (will be fairly similar though)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They look great. I've always been amazed that so few people use SM scouts as a base for more IG units. Well done.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work.

You have the oppressive fascist regime down pat.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Ok, 
Here is the 2nd Vet Squad, all finished and ready to go. 
Basiacally the same as the first but i have tried to add some more small details to them to break them up a bit. 
Still the same combination of helmets and Catachan heads. Same weapons setup but some variation on scopes and targetters.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

*Chimeras!!!*

OK...
Progress update...
I have managed to get the chimeras to a state i am happy with.
They have been converted quite a bit from the standard design.

First up is the turrets....

The thing i really didnt like about the standard design was the offset turret and general lack of symmetry to them, to counter this i have replace the tiny std turret with a Predator one. This has been adapted to sport a ML rather than the AC, (shame i know....) i also want to stick with a high tech feel so have added various sensors and targeting sights to them. as well as some gas tanks and antenna to the back section. 

Anyway. here are some pictures...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great idea Keeaci, it looks very...techy or shall I say more aggressive looking. Great job, looking forward to seeing it all together.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Cunning idea.

As STC parts are supposedly partially interchangeable it is even fluff-consistent.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I really like what you did for the charred look for the meltas. Good job so far! Keep it up since I know there's bound to be lots of guardsmen even when you do go mechanized IG.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Cunning idea.
> 
> As STC parts are supposedly partially interchangeable it is even fluff-consistent.


Haha, shame GW didnt have the same idea... Getting the hatch to fit to that turret was a real pain! The IG ones are a few mm bigger than the hole for the SM ones.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i applaud the decision, i did exactly the same thing on my chimeras!


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

*Chassis Complete*

Progress Update...

I have managed to get some photos of the chassis section now.
The idea here was to remove some of the asymmetry as well as keeping the weapon points etc..

I was never a fan of the offset turret so i have made it centrally mounted. Also set back from the front position. This was done by cutting and removing the mid section from the chimera top piece. and rejoining the 2 pieces. This left a gap at the front which needed hatches as well as a smaller hatch at the back that needed a new door making. 

For the gun ports i didnt want the lasguns poking out all over the place (especially since other weapons can be used), so i have added a small hatch to both sides and a bordered recess which will be painted to be a window. (may add slats to this after painted if it doesnt look right.)

Because the turret mount section had to be removed i needed to remount it, after an initial trial with some rod and a hole i decided magnets were a much easier solution, to magnetised both and allow the turret to swivel on the magnet.

The tracks were the next thing to attack! As GW decided to stop giving us track guards and because the alterations i had made made fitting them difficult i decided to try making up some of my own out of plasticard. 

Finally the front weapon mount was magnetised by adding a flat plate with a magnet on the reverse and a smll bar magnet into the recess of the weapons.

And there you have it...
Any feedback or suggestions is always welcome!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

They look very different form a normal Chimera; I can see some people confusing them with a tank even after you tell them.

Removing the las-guns is a definite improvement.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> They look very different form a normal Chimera; I can see some people confusing them with a tank even after you tell them. QUOTE]
> 
> Could be useful! :grin:


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

*Then there were three*

Ok, so i have 3 of the chimeras made up now. They get a lot easier after the first one!!
They all have slight variations to the design, different accessories and sensors etc.. but the basic design is the same. 
I have also undercoated one and painted and washed it
I now need to decide if i am gonna keep it in block grey with highlights and some detailing or attempt a camo pattern similar to the troops.
What do you think?
any ideas on the camo?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Thats one or shall I say "Several" bad-ass looking Chimeras. Good job on the conversions!


----------

